# Ben Chourn SN20



## welchygq

Hi All,

I am looking for some info on the Ben Chorn SN20. My Dad Sailed on her in the early Sixties. His name is Brian (Tucker) Welch.

I know the skipper was Kit.

Any photos or info on the boat or her crew would be great. Would love to know where everyone and the boat ended up and who is still around?

We know live in Australia and would love to see how everything ended up.

Thanks in Advance.

Dean Welch
Australia


----------



## billy's loon

Hello Dean

I came across this thread while searching the net for some information on the ships that my father sailed on. My father skippered this ship out of La Coruna for a few years, I know it well having sailed on her myself from Milford Haven to La Coruna in the mid-eighties. I'm not a trawlerman, I just joined my father on the boat in Wales and went over for to spend Christmas in Spain with him one year. I think the boat was scrapped in Vigo, south of La Coruna, due to non-payment of fees some years later.

Not much help to you I know but it brought me a wee bit of nostalgia.

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## aavh

Here is what I have any corrections welcomed.

Andy


Ben Chourn: (SN 20) (1960-2008) (Steel) 
O.N.187931: RSS. No. A23013: 278g 95n 120.1 x 25.1 x 12.3 feet
712 hp 6-cyl KSSDM6 by Mirrlees Bickerton & Day Stockport (Engine No.365)

29.03.1960: Launched by John Lewis & Sons Ltd Aberdeen (Yd.No.295) for Richard Irvin & Sons Ltd North Shields as “Ben Chourn” SN 20. 08.1960: Completed. 18.08.1960: Ran trial trip off Aberdeen.08.1960: Registered at North Shields SN 20. 1981: North Shields registry closed ceased fishing. 1981: Owned by Seatrail Charters Ltd, Douglas Isle of Man. Post1983: Owned by Spanish owners. Post1983: Registered at North Shields SN 72 (Administrative Port Milford Haven). 1987: Owned by Linesweep Ltd, Milford Haven. 1987: Converted to a shelter deck long liner in Vigo, Spain. 2000: Owned by C. Maine (Shipping) Ltd, Haverfordwest Wales. 2005: Owned by Milford Trawlers Ltd, Peagema La Coruna Spain.16.04.2005: Intercepted and arrested by the Spanish customs vessel “Petrel” 300 miles west of La Corunna and taken to Vigo on suspicion of drug smuggling, after a day long search, no drugs were found. 28.09.2007: Put up for auction by the port authority administration Council of Vigo for scrap after being abandoned (17383.25 Euros). 02.03.2008: Scrapped at Vigo, Spain.


----------



## Bystander

welchygq

I think the skipper you referred to was Kit Jamieson.

bystander


----------



## WEST

Hello Dean, i sailed as Deckie in the Ben Chourn for about 2 years 1965/66 ish, Skipper was always Thomas Fisher Jamieson better known as "Kit", Your dad had left before i joined her but i do remember your father as i was a mate of your uncle Derek's, i think i sailed with Derek in the old coal burner Abergeldie A391 back in 1961 and you father was in the Chourn then. I also remember your grandfather whose nickname was "Bob the Wolf" he was quite a character and spent a lot of his later years down on the Corporation Quay at South Shields where my old man and his father before him had one of the fishermens huts. When the Ben Chourn was de-commisioned she was bought by a guy called George Crutwell who started to convert her into motor yacht for charter. She was partly completed, winch removed, shelter built over the foredeck etc (I have got a photo somewhere) when George was made an offer from the Spaniards and she was sold to La Coruna and had the registration number SN72 i believe she was engaged for a time in lining or deep water netting, however the last time i saw a photo of her was in 2005 and she was then rigged for trawling. I hope this might be of some help, good luck in your search and Merry Christmas.


----------



## welchygq

Sorry i havent looked on here for a while. To be honest i had given up.

Thank you all so much for the info.

I would like to collate it all and do something special for dad.

Does anyone have any photos? - either of the boat, Any of the crew and especially Kit? 

Thanks again Guys.

AAVH - i have sent you a msg
West - i have tried to send you a msg but the email got rejected. Can you please make contact with me?


----------



## WEST

HI Dean I have sent you a private message if it doesn't get through please try me again on the main site. 
Dave


----------



## sailorman1943

Hi Dean,
I was browsing through the website,when I happened upon your e-mails regarding the Ben Chourn. I was brought up with your dad and know him personally ,and all the Welch family when they lived in Harper st.next to the Chamberlains and Frazer families. I too sailed in the Ben Chourn,when "Kit" was skipper,and Nichol Mountain was mate, Taffy williams was also in her at the time as deckie.Please pass on my best wishes to your dad from me ,my name is Bill parker,and used to live in Henry st.also to you and the rest of your family.
p.s. please feel free to e-mail me anytime and tell brian the same .
good luck
Bill Parker


----------



## sailorman1943

Hi Dean I forgot to give you my e-mail address [email protected]
thank you
 Bill Parker


----------



## welchygq

*Ben Chourn*

Hey Guys,

I would like to thank you all for all of your help.

I have attached a copy of the gift i gave Dad for his 69th Birthday.

Thanks,

Dean


----------



## WEST

Hi Dean that looks like a lovely presentation for your Dad, i hope he got a nice surprise. 
Hello also to Sailorman i didn't realise you were in the Chourn before me Bill, kind regards i hope you are keeping well, Dave West


----------

